# Cat's 10 Questions For My DC Family



## CatPat

I thought that these ten questions would be fun also.

1. What is your favorite color? Pink.

2. Do you keep a daily journal? Yes.

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? My great-grandmother's diamond and sapphire wedding band. One day, maybe I might get married and I shall wear it. (I will be the cheap bride. I will supply my own ring to my own wedding.)

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? I like both. I wish I had had my Nook when I was growing up. It would have saved me much money from buying flashlight batteries so very much for reading under my blankets!

5. What kinds of items do you collect? Dust. I collect some dog and cat figurines.

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Yes! I wish to learn to fly a small airplane one day.

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? Two. 

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? Yes. I play the piano and I am just learning the guitars.

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? I would make sure Adolf Hitler was never concieved by his or any of parents.

10. What television series do you like to watch? Doctor Who. I wish I had his Tardis!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H

Interesting and fun questions, Cat.  Here are my responses, all as honest as I can provide.
*
1. What is your favorite color?*
Blue, especially cobalt.

*2. Do you keep a daily journal?*
No.  I have tried several times over my life but never was able to maintain the discipline necessary.

*3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these?  *Probably my own wedding band, which my husband, Glenn, had made for me and is made of white gold, diamonds and blue sapphires.
*
4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook,  etc.?*
Don't care for any of the current electronic reading media.  The closest I come is audio books, which allows me to do a task or pursue a favorite pastime such as knitting or embroidery.  I much prefer the intimacy of holding a book and turning its pages as the writer's story unfolds.
*
5. What kinds of items do you collect?*
Over my lifetime I've amassed quite a large collection of antique china, glassware and silverware.  They're all lovely and we use them.  I also collect all manner of teapots, as well as sewing-related goodies.

*6. Do you like to fly in airplanes?*
Yes, I do but haven't in many years.

*7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry?*
Only one, which is rhinestone and is in the huge camelback trunk filled with dress-up clothes, etc. for our granddaughters.
*
8. Do you play any of musical instruments?*
I have played drums a bit but, at this point in my life, my instrument of choice is the Bose CD machine, which allows me to enjoy all manner of music of my choosing.

*9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be?*
Not sure I would change much because of all the lessons that are learned from one event or another in history.  My view is we should learn from history so as to not repeat it.
*
10. What television series do you like to watch?*
I don't watch much TV, but I do enjoy both of the NCIS programs on CBS, along with The Good Wife and Undercover Boss.


----------



## Hoot

Great questions, Cat!



1. _What is your favorite color?_  Blue.
2. _Do you keep a daily journal?_ Not really. I have started a couple but there always seems to be more important things to do (at the time, anyway.)
3. _Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these?_ My guitars and banjos. I also have a gift from one of my oldest friends. It is a simple thing but it means a great deal to me. He and his wife went on vacation several years ago and went to all of the sites that hosted the original rendezvous during the Western Fur Trade Era of the U.S. They brought me back a stone from each place. It’s like my very own piece of the history of the Mountain Men.
  4. _Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.?_ I prefer regular books. I have Kindle on my desktop and laptop. I have plans to get a tablet soon.
5. _What kinds of items do you collect?_ I do collect books. I reckon it comes from my mother who was a confirmed bibliophile.
6. _Do you like to fly in airplanes?_ I do enjoy flying, but it has not been necessary for me to fly in many years and it is too costly to do it simply for pleasure.
7. _How many tiaras are in your family jewelry?_ None that I am aware of.
8. _Do you play any of musical instruments?_ I play guitar and banjo. I never quite got the hang of the fiddle.
9. _If you could change one thing of history, what would it be_? That is a very interesting question. I believe that everything (for good or ill) happens for a reason. If I were to change something, it might mean that other things would not have occurred.
10. _What television series do you like to watch?_ I used to watch a lot of TV. I enjoyed Star Trek, The Prisoner (from the 60’s), and M.A.S.H. I hardly watch TV at all these days, unless it is the news or a sporting event.


----------



## CatPat

Thank you both very much! I am enjoying your answers so very much. It is very nice to learn of the other people from behind the monitor.

Hoot, I think I posted of learning the guitars. My fingers do not bleed any more! Isn't that exciting! Now I can play more. Did you see the photos of my guitars? I think you did see these.

Katie H, your husband must be a very wonderful man to have made you a nice wedding ring. Papa had Mamma's made also of the white gold and rubies. I shall take a photo of my great-grandmother's ring and shall do a posting of it for you.

I am very glad you both enjoyed these questions!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## MrsLMB

Fun questions !!

1. *What is your favorite color?* Blue.

2. *Do you keep a daily journal?* Normally no.  However, if I am tracking something or trying to accomplish something - like when I stopped smoking - I keep one going.

3. *Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these?* My wedding rings because of what they represent.

4. *Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.?* I would have to say regular simply because I don't have a Nook or Kindle.

5. *What kinds of items do you collect?* Collecting recipes is something I've done for years. I will never make over half of the recipes I've collected but I do enjoy gathering them up. 

I also collect hummingbirds, lighthouses and vintage dishes.

6. *Do you like to fly in airplanes?* Yes but I have not flown in almost 5 years.

7. *How many tiaras are in your family jewelry?* None but now that you mention it, I think I need one !  

8. *Do you play any of musical instruments?* I play guitar and as a child I played accordion.

9. *If you could change one thing of history, what would it be?* I would not allow certain politicians to ever be in office.

10. *What television series do you like to watch?* I always watch Survivor. I watch food competitions, I watch Ridiculousness. I Watch Cops and Jail.  I really don't watch much with any real value.  TV is a mindless etertainment escape for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

1. What is your favorite color? Purple

2. Do you keep a daily journal? No, I'm not that interesting.

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? Definitely Shrek, I wouldn't give him up for anything.

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook,  etc.? Books, books, books...they are every where.

5. What kinds of items do you collect? Teapots, Tea cups, Unicorns, Recipes, Books, Pigs...yes, the house is full.

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Yes, but it's too expensive.

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? One and I got it for myself, because with a tiara and a cape I can accomplish anything.

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? I play the stereo.

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? Nothing, because if I changed one thing, it might mean that I never met Shrek.

10. What television series do you like to watch? The Voice, The Blacklist, NCIS, CSI, Person of Interest, Elementary...how many of these do you want?  I can go on forever...


----------



## CatPat

Thank you, MrsLMB and my favorite Ogress! I am glad you enjoyed my questions. It is so very interesting to me to learn of my friends here.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

Surprise, Cat! I woke up early to see these questions of yours. Interesting, indeed.

1. What is your favorite color? Red

2. Do you keep a daily journal? Yes

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? My locket from my husband which has a tiny clip of Cat's baby hair in it.

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? Regular books.

5. What kinds of items do you collect? Bird and turtle figurines and old recipe books.

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Not very much.

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? Two. One is a diamond tiara from 1902, and the other is a diamond and emerald tiara from 1934.

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? Yes, the piano.

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? I don't think I would change anything. I would like to increase in people the awareness of history, if anything.

10. What television series do you like to watch? None. I only watch RT when I can.

MammaCat


----------



## CatPat

Hi Mamma! I just now saw you. Thank you!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

You're welcome. I am going to get ready for work. Be good and kind, Cat, and we'll talk after school.

Good night, everyone.

MammaCat


----------



## CatPat

Good night, Mamma.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

1. What is your favorite color? Purple.

2. Do you keep a daily journal? No. I've tried but I never keep it up. 

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? That's hard to say. The jewelry DH has given me over the years? My PC that holds thousands of pictures of family, friends and events? The silver I inherited from my aunt? That's a tough question 

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? I like both, too.

5. What kinds of items do you collect? I'm replacing my old cheap cookware with Le Creuset and Calphalon  I collect cookbooks amd recipes and jewelry. I love pretty earrings. 

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Yes, although going through security is tedious. 

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None that I know of, although my niece may have some with her princess outfits. We don't have royalty in this country, so tiaras aren't common. Is it common in Romania for families to have tiaras?

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? No.

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? I think the U.S. and the world would be much better off if Al Gore had won the 2000 election.

10. What television series do you like to watch? NCIS, Chopped, Once Upon a Time, Grimm, New Girl, The Daily Show.


----------



## Aunt Bea

1. What is your favorite color? *Blue*

2. Do you keep a daily journal? *I try to!*

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these?*  A German bisque nodder that belonged to my Grandmother.*

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook,  etc.?  *Real musty, worn, old books.
*
5. What kinds of items do you collect? Dust. * I collect books, items relating to local history, anything that catches my eye really.  I'm sort of a high end hoarder!*

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? *No!  When I started flying it was very special and you were treated like it was special.  Today it is more like taking a cross country bus trip.*

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? *No tiaras, but I have been crowned a couple of times!  *

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? *No.*

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? * I think that would be very dangerous.  I think it is best to leave the past where it is.  For example if you had not been placed in a trash can when you were born I never would have met you.  You never know the impact that a simple change can make on the world.*

10. What television series do you like to watch? *EastEnders*


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Good night, Mamma.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat



Cat, how wonderful of your Mama to join our community here. I am sure she is aware of how much we love you and treasure your contributions to this forum. Welcome Mama Cat!


----------



## Addie

1. What is your favorite color? Light Blue.

2. Do you keep a daily journal? No.

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these?
A stove engraved with my daughter's birth date and date of death. It is placed in a lovely spot in my oldest daughter's flower garden. 

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? Regular books with pages to turn and wonder what happens on the next page. 

5. What kinds of items do you collect? Blue Willow items.

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Not anymore. My traveling days are over. 

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? Too many to count. My G'daughter loved to enter pageants and usually won. She has them stacked in her room like you stack books. Reminds of Toddlers and Tiaras. 

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? Yes. I play the piano and the organ. 

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? That one requires some deep thought. 

10. What television series do you like to watch? Documentaries. Nature, History, Medical, etc. and maybe a few Sitcoms.


----------



## CatPat

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None that I know of, although my niece may have some with her princess outfits. We don't have royalty in this country, so tiaras aren't common. Is it common in Romania for families to have tiaras?

It is for the aristocratic families such as ours. For example, the late Princess Diana had her family's Spencer tiara she wore along with the Cambridge tiara the Queen gave to her. 

When I become married someday, I shall wear one of these tiaras. It is the symbol of the family with very much history with it.

Thank you for your answers! 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Aunt Bea said:


> 1. What is your favorite color? *Blue*
> 
> 2. Do you keep a daily journal? *I try to!*
> 
> 3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these?*  A German bisque nodder that belonged to my Grandmother.*
> 
> 4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook,  etc.?  *Real musty, worn, old books.
> *
> 5. What kinds of items do you collect? Dust. * I collect books, items relating to local history, anything that catches my eye really.  I'm sort of a high end hoarder!*
> 
> 6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? *No!  When I started flying it was very special and you were treated like it was special.  Today it is more like taking a cross country bus trip.*
> 
> 7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? *No tiaras, but I have been crowned a couple of times!  *
> 
> 8. Do you play any of musical instruments? *No.*
> 
> 9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? * I think that would be very dangerous.  I think it is best to leave the past where it is.  For example if you had not been placed in a trash can when you were born I never would have met you.  You never know the impact that a simple change can make on the world.*
> 
> 10. What television series do you like to watch? *EastEnders*



Thank you so very much! I also like EastEnders. A note of the history of the East End of London. The East End was bombed terribly during WWII. Also Windsor Castle was hit of bombs. The Queen (consort) Elizabeth and her husband, King George VI visited this devastation and vowed that England shall prevail and supported every single measure to fight Germany. 

The King and Queen refused to leave London when it was advised by their people to do so. Their daughters, Elizabeth and Margaret, stayed to london also.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> 1. What is your favorite color? Light Blue.
> 
> 2. Do you keep a daily journal? No.
> 
> 3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these?
> A stove engraved with my daughter's birth date and date of death. It is placed in a lovely spot in my oldest daughter's flower garden.
> 
> 4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? Regular books with pages to turn and wonder what happens on the next page.
> 
> 5. What kinds of items do you collect? Blue Willow items.
> 
> 6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Not anymore. My traveling days are over.
> 
> 7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? Too many to count. My G'daughter loved to enter pageants and usually won. She has them stacked in her room like you stack books. Reminds of Toddlers and Tiaras.
> 
> 8. Do you play any of musical instruments? Yes. I play the piano and the organ.
> 
> 9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? That one requires some deep thought.
> 
> 10. What television series do you like to watch? Documentaries. Nature, History, Medical, etc. and maybe a few Sitcoms.



Thank you, Addie. 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

GotGarlic said:


> 1. What is your favorite color? Purple.
> 
> 2. Do you keep a daily journal? No. I've tried but I never keep it up.
> 
> 3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? That's hard to say. The jewelry DH has given me over the years? My PC that holds thousands of pictures of family, friends and events? The silver I inherited from my aunt? That's a tough question
> 
> 4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? I like both, too.
> 
> 5. What kinds of items do you collect? I'm replacing my old cheap cookware with Le Creuset and Calphalon  I collect cookbooks amd recipes and jewelry. I love pretty earrings.
> 
> 6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Yes, although going through security is tedious.
> 
> 7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None that I know of, although my niece may have some with her princess outfits. We don't have royalty in this country, so tiaras aren't common. Is it common in Romania for families to have tiaras?
> 
> 8. Do you play any of musical instruments? No.
> 
> 9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? I think the U.S. and the world would be much better off if Al Gore had won the 2000 election.
> 
> 10. What television series do you like to watch? NCIS, Chopped, Once Upon a Time, Grimm, New Girl, The Daily Show.



I like these Le Creuset and the Calphelon also! Thank you so very much!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, how wonderful of your Mama to join our community here. I am sure she is aware of how much we love you and treasure your contributions to this forum. Welcome Mama Cat!



Thank you so very much, Addie. She has told me of how nicely I am received here to this website. She says this is a good place to be, and she likes everyone also.

I do love all of you! I feel safe and good here. Thank you for welcoming her! Addie, you are so very special to me. Thank you for being here! You are so very kind to me. 

Thank you so very much, Addie. I love you too! I am finding I truly love everyone here. Love means admiration, respect, and to care for people with my heart.

I am changing my sign out, Addie, for you and all of you who have shown me love and caring.

I have DC and DA and everything in between.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Cat, your question about tiaras today gave me some thought. As I mentioned, my granddaughter has a stack of tiaras. No real jewels in any of them. Just rhinestones. So I got to thinking. 

My g'daughter doesn't even look at her tiaras anymore. So I am going to approach my daughter and have her suggest that she donate them to the Children's Hospital or where ever they treat children with cancer in this city. Some of the treatments these kids go through are horrendous and very painful. So when a girl has been brave and not made too much of a fuss about the treatment, she can wear a tiara for the day. Doesn't every little girl dream of wearing one? I wish I could come up with something of the like for the boys. But these are girly tiaras and I do feel they would not take too kindly to wearing one. A lot of the tiaras are adjustable so can be made smaller for a child's head. Most of them have combs attached. They would have to be removed as most of the kids have lost their hair. 

Thank you for asking that question.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, your question about tiaras today gave me some thought. As I mentioned, my granddaughter has a stack of tiaras. No real jewels in any of them. Just rhinestones. So I got to thinking.
> 
> My g'daughter doesn't even look at her tiaras anymore. So I am going to approach my daughter and have her suggest that she donate them to the Children's Hospital or where ever they treat children with cancer in this city. Some of the treatments these kids go through are horrendous and very painful. So when a girl has been brave and not made too much of a fuss about the treatment, she can wear a tiara for the day. Doesn't every little girl dream of wearing one? I wish I could come up with something of the like for the boys. But these are girly tiaras and I do feel they would not take too kindly to wearing one. A lot of the tiaras are adjustable so can be made smaller for a child's head. Most of them have combs attached. They would have to be removed as most of the kids have lost their hair.
> 
> Thank you for asking that question.



Oh Addie! Yes! God bless you, my dear friend. I think this is a very good idea!  Of course the little girls must feel very special with this!

I am so proud of you for thinking of this. I did not. Let the little ones, the poor sick ones, wear a nice tiara. Thank you so very much of thinking of this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> 7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None that I know of, although my niece may have some with her princess outfits. We don't have royalty in this country, so tiaras aren't common. Is it common in Romania for families to have tiaras?
> 
> It is for the aristocratic families such as ours. For example, the late Princess Diana had her family's Spencer tiara she wore along with the Cambridge tiara the Queen gave to her.
> 
> When I become married someday, I shall wear one of these tiaras. It is the symbol of the family with very much history with it.
> 
> Thank you for your answers!
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



Interesting. Because I have too much time on my hands and am endlessly curious about things , I Googled Romanian royalty and, lo and behold, it still exists! Royalty survived Communism!

Are you familiar with James Michener? He's one of my favorite novelists - he writes massive historical novels and I have learned much about history from reading them. One of my favorites, since DH's father's family is Polish, is "Poland," which is all about the experiences of three families of different social levels through 1,000 years of history. Here's a description: 



> The families are from different levels of society: the Lubonskis are perennial magnates or overlords, becoming increasingly important among the decisionmakers of pre-1918 Poland; the Bukowskis are originally the lieges or knights owing allegiance to the Lubonskis; and the Buks are serfs and later peasants living in the Krakow region, to which most Polish-Americans trace their roots.



Would your aristocratic family have been similar to the magnates, or the knights?

One of the things I've always remembered from that book is how, at feasting time, all parts of animals were used by members of each level of the families. The magnate would have cows and pigs slaughtered and the best cuts - loins and tenderloins - would be served to their family and friends; the next best, tougher cuts like shoulders and hams, would go to the second-level families, and the leftovers and offal - heads, tails, feet and organs - went to the serfs/peasants, and that family primarily made the famous kielbasa sausages, as well as stews. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## CatPat

GotGarlic said:


> Interesting. Because I have too much time on my hands and am endlessly curious about things , I Googled Romanian royalty and, lo and behold, it still exists! Royalty survived Communism!
> 
> Are you familiar with James Michener? He's one of my favorite novelists - he writes massive historical novels and I have learned much about history from reading them. One of my favorites, since DH's father's family is Polish, is "Poland," which is all about the experiences of three families of different social levels through 1,000 years of history. Here's a description:
> 
> 
> 
> Would your aristocratic family have been similar to the magnates, or the knights?
> 
> One of the things I've always remembered from that book is how, at feasting time, all parts of animals were used by members of each level of the families. The magnate would have cows and pigs slaughtered and the best cuts - loins and tenderloins - would be served to their family and friends; the next best, tougher cuts like shoulders and hams, would go to the second-level families, and the leftovers and offal - heads, tails, feet and organs - went to the serfs/peasants, and that family primarily made the famous kielbasa sausages, as well as stews. Fascinating stuff.



Yes! You have done the homework very well. And yes, our royalty did survive the Communism. 

My family is not of the Rockefellers, or the Vanderbilts, or the Kennedys, but a little bit lower which is the aristocracy of Romania. We do have two homes. The main home is in Brasov near the famous Tihuta Pass, and the other is a vacation villa in Constanta, on the shores of the Black Sea.

You did very well with this! Romanian aristocratic families often do own one or more tiaras in the family's treasures. These are worn to very formal events or when visiting heads of state. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> Yes! You have done the homework very well. And yes, our royalty did survive the Communism.
> 
> My family is not of the Rockefellers, or the Vanderbilts, or the Kennedys, but a little bit lower which is the aristocracy of Romania. We do have two homes. The main home is in Brasov near the famous Tihuta Pass, and the other is a vacation villa in Constanta, on the shores of the Black Sea.
> 
> You did very well with this! Romanian aristocratic families often do own one or more tiaras in the family's treasures. These are worn to very formal events or when visiting heads of state.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I saw in your other thread that your mother is understandably concerned about your sharing pictures of your home on the internet. It would be fun, though, to see pictures of your family's tiaras, if that's okay with her. I visited London once and was fascinated with the royal jewels on display in the Tower.


----------



## CatPat

Yes, Mamma is very concerned. But I do not have the tiaras with me. I shall ask her of this, and let us see what she will say to this. 

In America, no one wears the family tiaras to special events, so I was sent here with none.

I want to see the royal jewels someday! 

I do not know, but it may be possible to put to Google the Hohenzollern Patrescu Romanian family tiaras possibly of a search. I do know there are many photographs taken of these but I have not seen these of the Internet. I may do such a search now. I had not thought of this before this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

No, these are not of those of the pictures. I am sorry!

I shall ask Mamma for to get some pictures if she shall allow it.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Cat, when you said that we do not wear tiaras here in  America, you were right. It is only those who like to be pretentious will wear one trying to impress others. 

When you become a citizen of America, you give up your right to any foreign titles. But that doesn't matter, because in your heart you know from whence you came. You can always tell your story to those who think they are better than others. Because your story is true. And it will take them down a peg or two. 

When I lived in Tacoma, I used to type up papers for some of the students at Pacific Lutheran University. Students from all over the world attend there. Some from some very rich families. They found out sometimes the hard way, that their title or family money didn't matter in this country. Only their own accomplishments.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Cat, when you said that we do not wear tiaras here in  America, you were right. It is only those who like to be pretentious will wear one trying to impress others.



Whatcha talking about, Addie?  I'm wearing my tiara right now!   And doing laundry.


----------



## jabbur

1. What is your favorite color? Red

2. Do you keep a daily journal? No.  I tried several times but never developed the habit.

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? I guess I have several favorites.  My wedding rings, my opal ring and my ruby and diamond ring.  The first for obvious reasons, my opal ring was the first thing I bought myself after graduating from nursing school, and the ruby and diamond ring my husband bought for me (ruby is his birthstone and diamond is mine) for my 40th birthday.

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? I like both. I have a kindle which I like to travel with since I can use it to read and check email!  It is also so much easier to pack than 2 or 3 books.

5. What kinds of items do you collect? I collect angel figurines.

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Yes I like to fly but it's too expensive and I'd rather not endure the searching etc that goes on these days to board.  It must be a big jet though.  Those little planes are scary and make me sick.

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None.  We're just common folk here.

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? Yes. I play guitar also (but am rusty) and handbells.  I have played clarinet, saxophone, bass clarinet, and dulcimer in the past but not since high school.

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? That's a tough one.  There are so many things that have happened.  As far as world history I'd leave that alone.  Personal history, I would want to change my mother's health and have her not get cancer.  I miss her so much especially now that my son is getting married and she's not here to help celebrate.

10. What television series do you like to watch? I never miss NCIS.  I will even watch episode reruns over other shows these days.


----------



## CatPat

Thank you, Addie! I do not own a title, nor does my family. I think you mean of "Lady" or "Princess."

Uckkkkkk! Titles seem to be so stuffy. I'm just Cat.

There are classmates whose parents are very rich. These classmates (but not all of them) are rude and very arrogant. They are in university because it is what they are supposed to do and do not study hard and they do not make the best grades. They say they do not have to work in life because they are rich.

I shall go to the opposite way. I shall get a job when I finish college. I do not have a job now because I was put away from the job I had, but I am applying to places to work on the weekends. 

And you are very right, Addie. I came from a trash can. I always know this. I have told some of the classmates of this, and they were so very nice to me about it. One nice girl even hugged me and said she was glad I was found! And she is one of the nice ones with rich parents. But she wants to work very hard after college to be a music teacher.

I ask God every day to never let me forget where I came from and I always ask His help for me to be a successful American citizen. And if I achieve very good goals, I might one day write a book of it. I have thought of this. I have an idea of a title of it: "From Romania to the Shores of America" or something like this. 

I believe that if I am good and honest and if I work very hard, I shall be successful. I do know I have family money but I did not earn it, so I do spend very little of it. Just because a child exists does not mean the world and their family owe them everything. It is the exact opposite of this. I owe God, the world, my family, and my country to try to be the very best citizen I can. 

I am also so very grateful for everything I have. You perhaps might not believe this, but I have four dresses and even two jeans! I also have three skirts and two blouses and three t-shirts! And two pair of shoes and a pair of warm winter boots, a light jacket, a sweater, a heavy coat and two pair of shorts that are long almost to my knee. Such riches are these! But it does not take much of the space in my closet. American closets are enormous!

Oh I have posted too much. Addie I thank you for your kindness to me. You have so very much you are experiencing in your life, yet you find the time for me. You are so very nice. 

And the same can be said for all my website family here. I thank all of you also for being so very good to me. DA knows of this website and I read the postings to her. She said she also likes my family here. 

I do not remember if I told you of this, but I read the postings to her when I told that I was adopted. Some of these made her have tears and she said the website is very full of very good people. 

I think I have babbled too much!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Whatcha talking about, Addie?  I'm wearing my tiara right now!   And doing laundry.



I want a photo of this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

jabbur said:


> 1. What is your favorite color? Red
> 
> 2. Do you keep a daily journal? No.  I tried several times but never developed the habit.
> 
> 3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? I guess I have several favorites.  My wedding rings, my opal ring and my ruby and diamond ring.  The first for obvious reasons, my opal ring was the first thing I bought myself after graduating from nursing school, and the ruby and diamond ring my husband bought for me (ruby is his birthstone and diamond is mine) for my 40th birthday.
> 
> 4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? I like both. I have a kindle which I like to travel with since I can use it to read and check email!  It is also so much easier to pack than 2 or 3 books.
> 
> 5. What kinds of items do you collect? I collect angel figurines.
> 
> 6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Yes I like to fly but it's too expensive and I'd rather not endure the searching etc that goes on these days to board.  It must be a big jet though.  Those little planes are scary and make me sick.
> 
> 7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None.  We're just common folk here.
> 
> 8. Do you play any of musical instruments? Yes. I play guitar also (but am rusty) and handbells.  I have played clarinet, saxophone, bass clarinet, and dulcimer in the past but not since high school.
> 
> 9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? That's a tough one.  There are so many things that have happened.  As far as world history I'd leave that alone.  Personal history, I would want to change my mother's health and have her not get cancer.  I miss her so much especially now that my son is getting married and she's not here to help celebrate.
> 
> 10. What television series do you like to watch? I never miss NCIS.  I will even watch episode reruns over other shows these days.



Thank you so very much, jabbur! It is nice to know of you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Whatcha talking about, Addie?  I'm wearing my tiara right now!   And doing laundry.



Well that is because you are important. You have position and status!


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> I want a photo of this!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Here ya go, Cat!


----------



## CatPat

Oh no, I forgot how to do a curtsey.

That is a beautiful tiara! She has such lovely jewelry.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

My favorite tiara of hers is the Russian one. I will have to see if I can find a pic of it.


----------



## MammaCat

I'm sorry, but I can't put pictures of certain pieces of jewelry online. Anyone could see them and make replicas of them. However, I did see a very close replica of one of ours. This is the one I wore at my wedding, and I'll try to find it and send it to Cat.

Posting the picture of the ring is fine, though. It is not an exclusive design. But I do like Katie H's wedding set. How unusual! It is very lovely. Sapphires are beautiful.

MammaCat


----------



## Dawgluver

1. What is your favorite color? Tie between purple and black

2. Do you keep a daily journal? I used to, not now

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? My silver stingray necklace

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? I have 2 Kindles, a Paperwhite and the 2nd generation that has a waterproof cover to use in the pool.  They travel so well!

5. What kinds of items do you collect?  I used to collect David Winter cottages, but the cleaning lady dumped the shelf they were on,  and now they're all chipped.  I have a huge collection of my deceased mother's costume jewelry.  I also used to collect frogs.

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes?  Can't say I like it, but it gets me where I want to go, and much faster than walking

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? I think I have one of Mom's.

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? I used to play piano (badly), as well as clarinet and bassoon (also badly)

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be?  The Vietnam war

10. What television series do you like to watch? Big Bang Theory!


----------



## MammaCat

Dawgluver, I used to play the clarinet too. I was probably worse than you! I still have mine and I bring it out now and then to play it.

MammaCat


----------



## CatPat

Thank you, Dawgluver! Gwen loves to watch the Big Bang Theory.

I do not mean to be rude, Mamma, but you are correct. You might perhaps play it better if you changed the reed of it more often!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

Dearest, I am lousy at it even with a fresh reed!

MammaCat


----------



## Dawgluver

MammaCat said:


> Dawgluver, I used to play the clarinet too. I was probably worse than you! I still have mine and I bring it out now and then to play it.
> 
> MammaCat



  I haven't played in many years.  I did so love playing bassoon, so Alfred Hitchcock-y.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

1. What is your favorite color? Air Force Blue 
2. Do you keep a daily journal? No,

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? My Father's and Grandfather's service medals.

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook,  etc.? I have a Kobo Arc.

5. What kinds of items do you collect? Pigs..Stuffed, wooden....any kind of pig.

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Sure do. We travel a lot.

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None. All the family possessions went missing during WW2.

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? I used to play viola and cello in high school. Shhh...don't tell my fellow Zeppelin/Hendrix/Sabbath fans. 

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be?  Nothing. Changing history might make it that I was never born.

10. What television series do you like to watch? Two and a Half Men, Rick Mercer Report, All in the Family re-runs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Whatcha talking about, Addie?  I'm wearing my tiara right now!   And doing laundry.



+1...I'm not doing laundry, but I am lounging around.  I love my tiara and it has nothing to do with being pretentious.  Means I like to dress up like a princess...


----------



## CatPat

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> 1. What is your favorite color? Air Force Blue
> 2. Do you keep a daily journal? No,
> 
> 3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? My Father's and Grandfather's service medals.
> 
> 4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook,  etc.? I have a Kobo Arc.
> 
> 5. What kinds of items do you collect? Pigs..Stuffed, wooden....any kind of pig.
> 
> 6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Sure do. We travel a lot.
> 
> 7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None. All the family possessions went missing during WW2.
> 
> 8. Do you play any of musical instruments? I used to play viola and cello in high school. Shhh...don't tell my fellow Zeppelin/Hendrix/Sabbath fans.
> 
> 9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be?  Nothing. Changing history might make it that I was never born.
> 
> 10. What television series do you like to watch? Two and a Half Men, Rick Mercer Report, All in the Family re-runs.



Oh no! These family possessions went to missing in WWII? I am so sorry. Many Romanian things of families went to missing in Germany also. It was a terrible war. I could say worst of this war but Mamma needs me to be nice here.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> +1...I'm not doing laundry, but I am lounging around.  I love my tiara and it has nothing to do with being pretentious.  Means I like to dress up like a princess...



You are not the first Princess to enjoy lounging in a tiara! 

Princess Marie Louise, Queen Victoria's granddaughter,  lounging in her Cartier tiara!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> +1...I'm not doing laundry, but I am lounging around.  I love my tiara and it has nothing to do with being pretentious.  Means I like to dress up like a princess...



I had no idea there were tiaras made for Ogresses. Perhaps I need to look of this on Google.

There is a problem. Do you drool? I need this information for my search.



With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Aunt Bea said:


> You are not the first Princess to enjoy lounging in a tiara!
> 
> Princess Marie Louise, Queen Victoria's granddaughter,  lounging in her Cartier tiara!



Now you all know why I do not like titles! I could look as her. It is not good for a resume.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I had no idea there were tiaras made for Ogresses. Perhaps I need to look of this on Google.
> 
> There is a problem. *Do you drool? *I need this information for my search.
> 
> 
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Only when I am hungry...

I have this tiara:  ANASTASIA TIARA


----------



## Aunt Bea

CatPat said:


> Now you all know why I do not like titles! I could look as her. It is not good for a resume.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, Take it from one who knows, the tiara helps a lot!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Cat, Take it from one who knows, the tiara helps a lot!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> +1...I'm not doing laundry, but I am lounging around.  I love my tiara and it has nothing to do with being pretentious.  Means I like to dress up like a princess...



And indeed, you are a princess!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> And indeed, you are a princess!



Only during the day!


----------



## CatPat

That is such a lovely tiara! I like this!

I think all of you should have nice titles. 

At night, Princess, we can turn into Draculas. I come from his hometown and I shall be happy to help you of this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!  I think I have the vampire thing covered, I spent 11 years on night shift.  And I've read all the stories.  Besides, I have the Ogre thing at night!


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> I had no idea there were tiaras made for Ogresses. Perhaps I need to look of this on Google.



She *is* a princess, after all


----------



## CatPat

You must need to build a castle first. Sleeping in the coffin during the daylight will not attract the news media. And no one pays attention to the Ogres when there are Zombies afoot.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

GotGarlic said:


> She *is* a princess, after all



Yes, she is! This is why I try very hard to not make her angry with me. A Princess Ogress is something of the bad dreams at night!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Aunt Bea said:


> Cat, Take it from one who knows, the tiara helps a lot!



I am sure it does! Ha! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CatPat said:


> Oh no! These family possessions went to missing in WWII? I am so sorry. Many Romanian things of families went to missing in Germany also. It was a terrible war. I could say worst of this war but Mamma needs me to be nice here.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


No worries and don't be sorry Cat. It was life back then. As you are in journalism, you probably would be interested when Mrs Dawg and I were arrested in Stamora Germana by the Romanian border police.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> No worries and don't be sorry Cat. It was life back then. As you are in journalism, you probably would be interested when Mrs Dawg and I were arrested in Stamora Germana by the Romanian border police.



Huh?  I think the rest of us would be interested too, RJ!  Do tell!


----------



## CatPat

What happened?! I am sure this is not funny. Please tell me! A family member of ours was shot and killed by them. It was DA's older cousin.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, I'm always interested in such stories.  My paternal Grandmother came from Czechoslovakia, as a young lady, during or after WWI and I always wished I could have gotten her to tell her story. She never told her children, either.


----------



## CatPat

Some of these stories are very hard to tell of. DA lost her cousin in 1943. It took them 16 years through the government to find his body. He was in a mass grave and there was no telling of who was whom there.

Maybe such things as this has prevented your Grandmother from speaking of it, PrincessFiona. I do not know of her history, however.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I'm always interested in such stories.  My paternal Grandmother came from Czechoslovakia, as a young lady, during or after WWI and I always wished I could have gotten her to tell her story. She never told her children, either.


Maybe she had secrets, like my grandmother. She was a foreign student at the university in Moscow and got arrested in a student demonstration in ~1906. When her grandchildren found out, the reaction was, "Way to go Granny!" But, she was embarrassed and wouldn't talk about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Maybe she had secrets, like my grandmother. She was a foreign student at the university in Moscow and got arrested in a student demonstration in ~1906. When her grandchildren found out, the reaction was, "Way to go Granny!" But, she was embarrassed and wouldn't talk about it.



LOL!  Never thought of that, her secret life started here, as far as we know.  Lots of skeletons in her closet...


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Maybe she had secrets, like my grandmother. She was a foreign student at the university in Moscow and got arrested in a student demonstration in ~1906. When her grandchildren found out, the reaction was, "Way to go Granny!" But, she was embarrassed and wouldn't talk about it.



This is very possible. There are still many secrets of that time.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CatPat said:


> What happened?! I am sure this is not funny. Please tell me! A family member of ours was shot and killed by them. It was DA's older cousin.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



A bit of background, my maternal grandparents were born (1903 & 1905) in the Banat region of Austria-Hungary in the small village of Zichydorf. (now called Plandište, Serbia)
My Gr Gr Gr grandfather left Kirrberg Germany around 1815 because Austria-Hungary was giving away free land for farming. They first settled in Lovrin (now in Romania) and two years later moved to Zichydorf.

At the end of WW1 Austria-Hungary collapsed and their area became the Kingdom of Serbs, Coats and Slovenes. Soon afterwards, life became very difficult for anyone of German heritage so my grandparents, along with my grandmothers' brother and sister, made their way to Iserlohn Germany.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Yugoslavia
In 1929 my grandfather applied for a land grant in Saskatchewan which was accepted so he packed up Oma, my mother and my uncle and they made their way to Halifax and then on to Regina.

So, back to my story. I was building my family tree and was missing a lot of information. Things just weren't spoken about when I was growing up.
We were in Germany 1998 visiting family and had planned to go to Serbia to do some family research. We met up with another couple from Canada and my cousin and his wife and flew from Frankfurt to Belgrade.

We rented a van in Belgrade and spent the better part of two weeks traveling around to different villages photographing cemetery headstones and trying to get access to different church records.

We left Zichydorf one morning and crossed into Romania at the Moravita border crossing planning to make our way to Lovrin. We stopped for lunch in Stamora Germana. We payed the bill and went out to the parking lot where we found two border police officers going over our van. 
They asked us what we were doing in Romania and we explained our family research trip. They spoke to each other for a few minutes when one of them told us that our purpose wasn't allowed and that we would have to follow them back to the border. At the border they photocopied our passports and after about an hour we were told to leave the country.
Maybe not really arrested.....lets say detained. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Yugoslavia


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I'm always interested in such stories.  My paternal Grandmother came from Czechoslovakia, as a young lady, during or after WWI and I always wished I could have gotten her to tell her story. She never told her children, either.



Like soldiers returning from war, some things are too difficult to talk about.


----------



## Addie

My DIL was born and raised in Albania during the Communist Regime. Her family was of the privileged class only because her grandparents had the good sense to make sure their daughter got an excellent education and learned to speak seven different languages fluently. And they married her off to a soldier in the Russian Army. Even though my DIL parents didn't embrace the Doctrine of the Party, they kept their noses clean and as soon as travel was possible, they sent my DIL along with a girlfriend to America to marry another Albanian. What they didn't know was that the two men were gay. So there they were in a strange land all alone. Fortunately there is a strong Albanian community in this country and they took the two of them under their wing. My DIL speaks five languages and is in International Banking. She had no problem finding a job. On the side she did waitressing work. That is where she met my son. By then her mother had come over and she lived with her until the wedding. I absolutely adore my DIL and her family. They took my son in while he was in medical school and the only dark note is that her father could not get his papers in time to come here for the wedding. But my son learned Albanian and right after the wedding he called her father to tell him they were married. He is here now, but had a hard time at first. He didn't speak any English and there is not much call for a Russian soldier. So work was very hard to come by for him. 

They too do not talk about living under Communist Rule.


----------



## CatPat

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> A bit of background, my maternal grandparents were born (1903 & 1905) in the Banat region of Austria-Hungary in the small village of Zichydorf. (now called Plandište, Serbia)
> My Gr Gr Gr grandfather left Kirrberg Germany around 1815 because Austria-Hungary was giving away free land for farming. They first settled in Lovrin (now in Romania) and two years later moved to Zichydorf.
> 
> At the end of WW1 Austria-Hungary collapsed and their area became the Kingdom of Serbs, Coats and Slovenes. Soon afterwards, life became very difficult for anyone of German heritage so my grandparents, along with my grandmothers' brother and sister, made their way to Iserlohn Germany.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Yugoslavia
> In 1929 my grandfather applied for a land grant in Saskatchewan which was accepted so he packed up Oma, my mother and my uncle and they made their way to Halifax and then on to Regina.
> 
> So, back to my story. I was building my family tree and was missing a lot of information. Things just weren't spoken about when I was growing up.
> We were in Germany 1998 visiting family and had planned to go to Serbia to do some family research. We met up with another couple from Canada and my cousin and his wife and flew from Frankfurt to Belgrade.
> 
> We rented a van in Belgrade and spent the better part of two weeks traveling around to different villages photographing cemetery headstones and trying to get access to different church records.
> 
> We left Zichydorf one morning and crossed into Romania at the Moravita border crossing planning to make our way to Lovrin. We stopped for lunch in Stamora Germana. We payed the bill and went out to the parking lot where we found two border police officers going over our van.
> They asked us what we were doing in Romania and we explained our family research trip. They spoke to each other for a few minutes when one of them told us that our purpose wasn't allowed and that we would have to follow them back to the border. At the border they photocopied our passports and after about an hour we were told to leave the country.
> Maybe not really arrested.....lets say detained.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Yugoslavia



I see. This is not a surprise. I am sorry this happened to you. I am sorry these Romanians did this to you.

My former country is not very nice sometimes, and I do apologize for this. I am sorry of this and I apologize. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Rocket J Dawg for telling your story!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CatPat said:


> I see. This is not a surprise. I am sorry this happened to you. I am sorry these Romanians did this to you.
> 
> My former country is not very nice sometimes, and I do apologize for this. I am sorry of this and I apologize.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Nothing to apologize for Cat.


----------



## mellisserr

I'm not from DC, I'm from the UK. But I'm doing this because I like doing these. Plus I'm new on here, might as well get known. :') 

1. What is your favorite color? Don't you mean 'colour'?  Green. 

2. Do you keep a daily journal? That was something I tried to do when I was younger, but I could never keep on top of it, so I just gave up on that. 

3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? In general; my iPod, that's bad, I know. Sentimental; my charm bracelet. 

4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? Books. My iPod is rather small so it's hard to read e books. 

5. What kinds of items do you collect? I don't really collect anything. Maybe I should start, I might cash in on them sometime in the future. 

6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? The last time I boarded an aeroplane was in 1999 when I was 8 years old. A lot has happened since then, so I reckon I'd be quite nervous getting on one now. 

7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? Tiaras? Wow, I didn't know families had them in their jewellery…

8. Do you play any of musical instruments? I can sort of play guitar, I've just bought a keyboard and I'm trying to learn how to play that. 

9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? Nothing. Sure there's been so many bad things that have happened in the past, but just one small change could ruin a thousand things in the present. 

10. What television series do you like to watch? Too many. I've watched all of Breaking Bad, that has to be my favourite. Or Weeds. (I'm not a drug addict, I promise!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi mellisserr!  Welcome to DC (Discuss Cooking)  Now you are from DC.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi mellisserr!  Welcome to DC (Discuss Cooking)  Now you are from DC.



And a good place to be from.


----------



## mellisserr

Well that's embarrassing. :$


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mellisserr said:


> Well that's embarrassing. :$



Why?  it's not the first time we've explained it and for sure it won't be the last!  Your turn for the next new person!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

1. What is your favorite color? Yellow.  
2. Do you keep a daily journal? Very occasionally. 
 3. Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these? My wedding band. Only taken it off twice in almost 12 years, once for surgery, and once when it cracked and had to be repaired.
4. Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.? I like both, but will never get sick of the smell of the real thing 
 5. What kinds of items do you collect? Aprons and recipes/cookbooks
6. Do you like to fly in airplanes? Yes 
7. How many tiaras are in your family jewelry? None. Lots of guns, no family jewellery
8. Do you play any of musical instruments? Used to, but not any more
9. If you could change one thing of history, what would it be? I don't know what if anything I would change. Spiderweb theory, that you cut a string over here, something that seems completely unrelated over there changes as well, sometimes making things even worse.
10. What television series do you like to watch? No tv really, occasional cooking shows while folding laundry. We actually don't have cable or satellite, so depends what I download


----------



## CatPat

I like those answers!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

1. *What is your favorite color?* Purple

2. *Do you keep a daily journal?* Yes.

3. *Out from all of your possessions, which one is the favorite of these?* Possessions don't mean a lot to me.  I have what I need and enjoy little thoughts and surprises, like TB hooking up coloured Christmas lights around the walls of my craft studio because he knows I like things bright.  They are staying up year-round and I can look at them and be cheery!

4. *Do you like the regular books or the ebooks on a tablet such as Nook, etc.?* I have been a collector of books all my life.  All types of books.  But they just get too hard to store.  So I have to say I am enjoying my Kindle books, even cookbooks. They take less space and I have them wherever I go as long as I have my tablet!

5. *What kinds of items do you collect?* Angels.  I have over 3 shelves worth of different types of angels, as well as pictures, tree ornaments, etc.  I feel very protected! 

6. *Do you like to fly in airplanes?* I haven't been in a plane for several years.  I am planning a trip to the Boston area in a few months and haven't flown since my chronic pain started.  I am hoping I can work it out.

7. *How many tiaras are in your family jewelry?* None.   

8. *Do you play any of musical instruments?* I used to play the piano and guitar. But my fingers barely work on computer keyboards these days.

9. *If you could change one thing of history, what would it be?* The only thing might be that my paternal great-grandfather had told my grandfather and dad more about his background and family.  My grandfather never knew that he actually had an uncle and two aunts.  I found it out working on the family tree and need to go to Boston for more information.

10. *What television series do you like to watch?* I watch several, but I think Top Chef and Amazing Race are my favourites.  I have become hooked on the new Marvel's Agents of Shield. Oh, and Downton Abbey!


----------



## CatPat

Thank you, Laurie!

With love,
~Cat


----------

